
How Exactly Did We Come Up with What Counts as 'Normal'? - 80mph
https://lithub.com/how-exactly-did-we-come-up-with-what-counts-as-normal/
======
throwaway18468
> But here’s the thing—in the survival of the fittest, normal had a key
> advantage because it could mean more than one thing. Its ambiguity was its
> strength.

> We have normal today not because of some deliberate process, or even an
> organized conspiracy, but because it worked better than other words. People
> started using normal [...] because it gave them power.

Whell this is a common power-grabbing trick among various charlatans, e.g.
religuous practitioners, political activists, authorities. Invent or steal a
word and then claim that only you know the correct meaning of that word. Then
you can manipulate people by telling them what is "normal" _today_.

Did you notice the word culture starts with the word cult? Weird.

